# UD Book of Shadows - all versions



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the most REDONKULOUS palette packaging EVER.  I want to rip it apart!  Has anyone successfully done this?  Or come up with a convenient way to deal with this blasted box?!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I imagine that you could just glue the top down. Or is it the size which bothers you? You could take the e/s pans out and pop them into a smaller box or compact.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I don't have the palette, the main reason being I reallllllly don't like the packaging. All that unnecessary pop-up booshit. It's cute..but like UDPP the packing just doesn't work! Why couldn't they just make it like regular palettes with the easy to open top??


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I never even use mine. I love it. But I forget about it! I wish there was an easier way to use it. Maybe.... hmmm... I know encore has a video on depoting nyx and other shadows and putting them in a mac palette by poping out the circles. Maybe that might work for this. I am now inspired.... good luck!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I use mine, but everytime i do i get sooo frustrated with it! argh..its pretty though


----------



## verorenee (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

Is it the getting it out of the case problem?  If you pull it all the way out you can remove the glue on the bottom.  The glue is to keep it from falling out, but it also makes it hard to open.  So if you remove it it's so much easier!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

Well I don't have it but I did have a LARGE and in charge Hard Candy box palette thing that I hated because it was too big. So I "depotted" it with scissors, tooth picks and rubbing alcohol to get the glue off. Added some magnets and put them in one of those metal ID/cigarettes case. A LOT smaller and easier to use.


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

^^ this is exactly what I want to do, maybe put the pans in a cd case or something. (lol, still haven't gotten around to attempting to mutilate it yet) its not pulling the drawer out, it just takes up so much space.  I'm afraid I will hurt it if I try something though!

UD should really stick to their palette design a la Ammo, Wallpaper, and Skull!  seriously if they busted out more cute palettes like those they would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Well I don't have it but I did have a LARGE and in charge Hard Candy box palette thing that I hated because it was too big. So I "depotted" it with scissors, tooth picks and rubbing alcohol to get the glue off. Added some magnets and put them in one of those metal ID/cigarettes case. A LOT smaller and easier to use._

 
*twitch* I now have an urge to depot my Ammo & Deluxe palettes...


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

i think the packaging is rather cute, but it's the reason why i didn't get it myself. though as everyone suggested, you could always depot it. knowing myself if i had it, i would probably rip it to shreds before successfully opening it. xD


----------



## *Gigi* (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I really really want this, but have hestitated b/c of the packaging! Does UD not realize that MU junkies don't have room for all that extra junk? BTW, are the new colors in the palette worth the trouble?


----------



## whoislain (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

Personally, I think the colors in the palette are gorgeous, but I'm a total UD junkie. I REALLY want to mutilate mine too, its just too big to store in any reasonable way.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I love this palette to death!!! But I swear, most of the time I want to chuck it out the window!! What were they thinking???


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

aww i think it's cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then again i'm a sucker for anything cute and flowery etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the shadows are gorgeous so i don't mind..


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

i actually wanted this for my birthday but when my boyfriend saw it in person he said he wasn't going to get me "kiddie make up". he ended up getting me the MAC Holiday sets instead and honestly with that packaging, i don't blame him.


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

That's exactly what chicku on MUA did to hers:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m_86245800


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I'm gettin this for xmas but I nearly cried when I saw the pic on mua I think the packaging is really pretty why rip it up when you are probably paying some of the cost of the packaging


----------



## nc79chick (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I love UD - And I agree that the packaging on this is ridiculous, but it's inventive and original. Kind of like the Sustainable one, which is also ridiculous to keep open  (or to figure out how to open to begin with!) 

The colours are amazing though, so it makes up for the ridiculous, over the top, frustrating packaging


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_That's exactly what chicku on MUA did to hers:

http://www.makeupalley.com/m_86245800_

 
Aww damn I wish this was posted when the Sephora F&F sale was going on


----------



## summer6310 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I don't have the palette, the main reason being I reallllllly don't like the packaging. All that unnecessary pop-up booshit. It's cute..but like UDPP the packing just doesn't work! Why couldn't they just make it like regular palettes with the easy to open top??_

 
I totally agree. I really want that shadow box it's such a deal but every time I see that ridiculous package I just get completely turn off.

No, I am not buying it unless UD repackge that


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I have to admit even with the crazy packaging. the colors are amazing! And there are so many in the palette and NEW colors that you cant buy seperatly. Just wish there were some matte colors included.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I want to mutilate my Book of Shadows*

I love Butterflies so I really wanted the book for display purposes but honestly I havent even touched that palette once. I showed it in a video and didnt swatch it because I had a cold and didnt want to touch the shadows. Since then I never remember that I have it and the colors look so pretty. I'm not down for the depotting and putting in a cd case. That freaks me out. I wish I could depot them like the regular UD shadows because I already started a MAC palette with those. This is so frustrating.


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello! I just wanted to let you all know that ulta is now selling UD's book of shadows if anyone is interested!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

I love my book of shadows. This was my first purchase when I ventured into the world of high end makeup. I do enjoy the colors, nice pigmentation and I even posted a fotd tonight using some of the shades. The only complaints I have are the packaging. Very big and bulky and not neccesary. No highlighter eyeshadow and the closest to that is midnight cowboy and while I love the color the fallout is unbelievable and only suitable to me if I'm going to the bar.

It is a good deal tho for 16 shadows and a mini primer potion. I suggest if your intrested in ud eyeshadows you should def look into this!


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Ah yes! I spotted this at Ulta online early last week and have already ordered it! (Hoping it will arrive tomorrow, or Tuesday at the latest . . .)

Didn't find the Book of Shadows when I looked for it in an Ulta store, though (about 5 days ago), so I'm not sure if it's going to be available again in stores or not.

I'm already a huge fan of UD shadows, so I'm looking forward to having the colors that were released only for this palette - plus, I think the packaging looks gorgeous! 

I have already experienced the chunky glitter fallout disaster caused by Midnight Cowboy, so I'll probably just leave that one alone and use the other 15 shades.


----------



## ApplePeace (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

ooooo nice.....


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_Ah yes! I spotted this at Ulta online early last week and have already ordered it! (Hoping it will arrive tomorrow, or Tuesday at the latest . . .)

Didn't find the Book of Shadows when I looked for it in an Ulta store, though (about 5 days ago), so I'm not sure if it's going to be available again in stores or not.

I'm already a huge fan of UD shadows, so I'm looking forward to having the colors that were released only for this palette - plus, I think the packaging looks gorgeous! 

I have already experienced the chunky glitter fallout disaster caused by Midnight Cowboy, so I'll probably just leave that one alone and use the other 15 shades._

 
I work at ulta and they usually have products available online before they are in stores. Whatever store you shop at probably hasn't redone their Urban section yet or hadnt had it done when you were in ! It is in this weeks ad though so they should have it by now!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

This is such an amazing collection  of shadows! Im glad they are spreading the love around with this kit! I swear... wasnt it a sephora exclusive originally? I love mine...


----------



## mslips (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Oh yea I work at Ulta and saw the ad a few wks before it came out yesterday and i kept bugging my managers where the damn box that it had it in was so i could buy it right away!!! I had to wait tho but i bought it and will pos t alook i did with it later =) I love it, Absinthe is my fave color in it.


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Oh yea I work at Ulta and saw the ad a few wks before it came out yesterday and i kept bugging my managers where the damn box that it had it in was so i could buy it right away!!! I had to wait tho but i bought it and will pos t alook i did with it later =) I love it, Absinthe is my fave color in it._

 
How much did you pay for it with your discount?? I havent worked in like 2 weeks since Im having a baby, but I think I need to go in and buy it!


----------



## Nicala (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Ooh. I'm so happy its at ulta. Its a long drive but my mom is gonna get me it for my 3rd quarter grades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 weeks! Wooooooo!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

this is ALSO on the urbandecay site too


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

I finally saw this book of shadows last night. It's very tempting because the only UD shadow I have out of the collection is Underground.


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

^^^ This is completely a worthwhile investment, in my opinion. My BOS palette arrived a few days ago, and I've been trying different looks every day. I love the shadows in this palette, especially the ones that are only available in the BOS, such as Absinthe. Only a few contain glitter, and the only one of the bunch that gives me any fallout problems is Midnight Cowboy. I give the other 15 shades a big thumbs up.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Do you like Absinthe better than say, Grafitti??


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

I was searching EVERYWHERE for this last year. i'm glad they brought it back, but at the same time, i've also got the deluxe and ammo  palette awhile ago since i couldn't get my hands on this one. 

Do I need this if i already have the other two palette? HELP!!!


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pmjc69* 

 
_I was searching EVERYWHERE for this last year. i'm glad they brought it back, but at the same time, i've also got the deluxe and ammo palette awhile ago since i couldn't get my hands on this one. 

Do I need this if i already have the other two palette? HELP!!!_

 
I have the deluxe palette and just bought the book of shadows... there aren't any repeats. I'm not sure about the ammo palette though. HTH!


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

i have the deluxe, ammo, and the book of shadows and love them all. hate the book of shadows packaging though.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

i may buy the ammo, but are there any repeats with BOS and Deluxe?


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i may buy the ammo, but are there any repeats with BOS and Deluxe?_

 
Nope


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

I'm picking up my BoS this weekend. I have a 20% off total purchase coupon I've been waiting to use


----------



## Kelly78 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

I LOVE my book of shadows. It's amazing, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

I really like these shadows and I think it'll last a long time. I just don't like how there are so many neutral and bronzy shades. I'd prefer a palette with less baked-looking stuff, but I guess that's popular with the general population.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Do you like Absinthe better than say, Grafitti??_

 
I definitely like Absinthe better than Graffiti. For some reason, I feel it's a more crisp and  toxic green. Plus, the name is better too.


----------



## britnicroq (May 1, 2009)

*Re: book of shadows at ulta...*

Oooh college day is coming up at Ulta, I might need to snag this


----------



## mizcandula (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't know as much about makeup as I now know thanks to this site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course, it seems I have learned about the UD Book of Shadows too late and now I can't find it anywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does anyone know of a place that still sells it? Thanks!


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

I missed out too


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

You might be able to find them on ebay


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

Do you have a Sephora near you? I know they aren't available online but I 
saw them in person this past weekend at Sephora, and Ulta I believe. If you 
have checked, and need me to do a cp, I can try and do that for ya.


----------



## mizcandula (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

I'm actually at Sephora right now lol.. waiting for the brow studio. I think I'm going to buy the Ammo Shadow box for now. I looked at the others, but it seems like Ammo had the most colors I would be interested in. I am very indecisive. I was in front of the Urban Decay stand for 20 minutes. I'm still undecided hahaha


----------



## mizcandula (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

So I settled on the Ammo box and I also ended up getting 2 separate e/s Midnight Cowboy Rides Again and S&M. I also got the skyscraper mascara after seeing what it looked like on a lady a MA was putting it on. I swear it feels like Xmas when I go to Sephora.


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

Thanks for the recommendations, I will be going to ulta and sephora tomorrow, I need book of shadows!


----------



## thelimabean (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

I got mine from Drugstore.com


----------



## mizcandula (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

I checked there too but it looks like they are not selling it anymore. The only place I had seen it was on Ebay but, for double the price, I decided to skip it for now. I hear it's going to be reissued for the holiday season so I guess I'll wait. 
On another note, I saw the Deluxe shadow box and I'm thinking of getting that one next. I was always into darker colors, but the vivid colors in this palette are so cool, I might have to make a change  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

So I went to Sephora, they said they have been sold out since the holidays.  

Then I went to ulta, and they have it! There was at least 10+ on the shelf also! Thanks for the recommendation, I have been contemplating buying off ebay!

(this was in sacramento, ca, for reference)


----------



## mizcandula (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

I just went on urbandecay.com, just for the heck of it, even though it was out of stock every time I looked for it before. But! Today it was in stock! And I got one yay! So for anyone looking for it, it's in stock on Urban Decay's site


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

These are back on-line now! Hurry before they run out. Its such a great deal for all the colors you get and there so pigmented. The packaging is cute but isn't functional. But the colors are beautiful.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvleighlsr* 

 
_These are back on-line now! Hurry before they run out. Its such a great deal for all the colors you get and there so pigmented. The packaging is cute but isn't functional. But the colors are beautiful._

 
 on what site?


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

They were on the Urban Decay website. But with the F & F sale they must be out again.


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 21, 2009)

*Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

The BoS 2 is available for purchase now on urbandecay.com. It won't be available anywhere else for at least a month supposedly & I believe this is a limited pre-release, so you might need to hurry if you want one!
colors...
NEW/exclusive shades: AC/DC (deep eggplant shimmer), Nylon (champagne sparkler), Mushroom (taupey-gunmetal), Sphynx (pink sparkle/shimmer), Jinx (bright blue shimmer), Homegrown (bright green shimmer), Misdemeanor (deep teal sparkle), and Perversion (matte black).

Existing/best-selling shades: Sellout, Gunmetal, Ecstasy, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Twice Baked, Half Baked, Flipside and YDK.

Book Of Shadows Vol. 2 - Makeup Palette - Urbandecay.com


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

that looks pretty cool! when it comes over to the uk i will most likley buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great it comes with liners!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

The first one has two brushes & instead they have added the 2 liners Zero & Bourbon, I'm happy cause Bourbon is a color I had been wanting to get, so that is an extra plus for me


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

yay! I love that it comes with liners!~


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I have several of the UD liners (love them) but have never tried the shadows (except for Midnight Cowboy, which is a glittery mess, IMO).  

What do people think of the eyeshadow quality?


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I think most of the shadows tend to be very glittery, but some are very nice.(sorry I'm no help, lol) This new palette has 8 new colors in it so I have no idea what they'll be like. I saw swatches on the gloss menagerie blog & the palette looks really pretty. (do a google search for her blog, she has asked not to post the pics elsewhere)


----------



## arlingtonian (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

They brought back AC/DC!  Yay!


----------



## arlingtonian (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I have several of the UD liners (love them) but have never tried the shadows (except for Midnight Cowboy, which is a glittery mess, IMO). 

What do people think of the eyeshadow quality?_

 

With the exception of the glittery shades they are amazingly smooth and pigmented. More so than MAC imo. Urban Decay's website lists which shades have glitter so I would avoid those. The Deluxe eyeshadows are amazing as well. They are shimmery but not glittery.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 21, 2009)

*UD Book of Shadows Volume 2 (Limited Edition)*

I just saw this....thought i would pass along the info...very cool! I love UD palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Book Of Shadows Vol. 2 - Makeup Palette - Urbandecay.com


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: UD Book of Shadows Volume 2 (Limited Edition)*

It looks pretty!  FYI - there is a thread on this in the UD forum: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f266/b...ilable-147606/


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I have several of the UD liners (love them) but have never tried the shadows (except for Midnight Cowboy, which is a glittery mess, IMO).  

What do people think of the eyeshadow quality?_

 
I've used three, Illegal (matte), Chopper (super glittery) and Foxy (matte).

Chopper was super glittery but there was no fallout at all and it was very easy to apply and blend, pigmentation was great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Illegal was smoother than Chopper simply because I assume there was no glitter in it.  Once again, pigmentation was great.  It showed up as a brown rosy colour on my skin and I'm a WOC so yay! 

I have tested a lot more of their eyeshadows since and I love all of them, if I could find the BoS original in the UK, I'd buy it in a second.


----------



## wovendream (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I picked my BoS Vol. II up from debenhams a few days ago. The new/limited colours all rock. I was pleased that it also contains some old favourites (I can never have enough flipside!).  The substitution of eyeliners for brushes makes this palette a superb bargain.  I was also interested in the new shape applicator that came in the PP sample.  The sample bottle is in the same shape as the larger bottles and by my reckoning the longer, shaped applicator should be able to reach just about all the potion! Has anybody bought a full size PP lately??? Have they really solved the packaging issues that simply???  I wait with baited breath.....


----------



## shriekingviolet (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Any idea what's in that top layer beneath the mirror in the picture?  I loved the first BoS palette and am delighted to see another, but am a little annoyed that they stuck with the drawer packaging design.  The whole thing is way clunkier than it needs to be.  Also happy about the substitution of two pencils (even if they are in shades I already have) for the two brushes they had last time as IMO they were pretty useless.

And I definitely agree with those who have said that UD eye shadow quality is top notch.  Sure there are a few glitter bombs that are aggravating, but same can be said for MAC (though I think Midnight Cowboy produces more glitter fallout than any other eye shadow I've ever used _period_).  Their frosts and shimmers have excellent pigmentation and are super smooth and silky.  Even a few of their glittery shades like Chopper (as someone previously mentioned) and YDK are wonderful to work with.  I own at least 20 (not including my BoS palette) and am always excited when they release new shades.  I particularly like their regular shadow line as opposed to the deluxes as I think the quality is the same as their deluxe shadows, but those can be depotted and stuck into my MAC palettes.


----------



## wovendream (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shriekingviolet* 

 
_Any idea what's in that top layer beneath the mirror in the picture?_

 
Nothing too exciting lol.  Underneath the flaps is a small booklet with some pictures models wearing UD and the usual jargon.

A nice thought but a little superfluous when you consider all the extra packaging to hold it.  The peacock feather print is pretty though!


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I love the 1st BOS and since I have none of these colors I will definitely pick up this one too.  So glad they put the 24/7 pencils in instead of more brushes.  I hope Sephora gets this soon....


----------



## User27 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

****


----------



## shriekingviolet (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I keep seeing peoples' reviews on the BOS 1 and they make it seem like a must have....are these compatible with MAC or no?_

 

definitely.  I use my UD and MAC shadows together so much I don't even bother to keep my depotted UD singles separate from my MAC.  They're dispersed throughout my palette collection as I organize mine by color.  They're very similar in formula and quality.  UD's non-glitter shadows remind me a lot of MAC's better frost shadows or even their VPs, and their glittery ones are close to MAC's Lustres (though truth be told, a lot of UD's glitters are easier to work with).  Haven't tried their matte shadows but I assume they're also comparable to MAC's.


----------



## User27 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

****


----------



## cloudsweare (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I was going to buy the rest of the MAC Make up Art Cosmetics collection next week. But, I want this!

I have the first BoS and I love it!


----------



## thelimabean (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I have the first one, and I just ordered the second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give my review when I get it (probably next friday)


----------



## CaveB (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Geez, NEED this...but I'm still trying to track down the first one!  I just can't bring myself to own #2 of something if I don't have #1!  Ha ha ha!


----------



## mdjmsj (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

This looks lovely-I definitely want it! Does anyone know if Sephora will have it?


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I missed out on the first BoS, so you bet that I am determined to get my hands on this gem! I love the packaging, it's gorgeous, of course I pretty much love everything to do with peacocks. heh. Also, the fact that it has 8 exclusive shadows is pretty awesome as well, and the two liners and PP? What an amazing deal! I have a feeling that I am going to be hitting the order button by the end of this week, so I'll let you guys know how it is ;D


----------



## LoopyLoo (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Just wish they had some mattes in them for those of us who are a little older.


----------



## thelimabean (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I just got mine in the mail and Jinx is absolutely beautiful! As for the comment above, there's 2 mattes I think-Lucifer and Sellout. The colours look really pretty, i've only had time to look at a few on my arm, but I might do a look with it tomorrow and post.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

They were on sale on ebay for £65.00 plus £5 for delivery


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

thx for the shoutout to my blog, jennatoz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you haven't found the link, the photos & swatches are here:

Urban Decay Book of Shadows Volume 2 ~ The Gloss Menagerie


I appreciate that no one reposted them (knock wood). A friend of mine got in trouble for giving them to me to post...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlysonWithaY* 

 
_thx for the shoutout to my blog, jennatoz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you haven't found the link, the photos & swatches are here:

Urban Decay Book of Shadows Volume 2 ~ The Gloss Menagerie


I appreciate that no one reposted them (knock wood). A friend of mine got in trouble for giving them to me to post..._

 
Tell your friend her swatches were awesome! I hope she did not get in too much trouble


----------



## Visual Edge (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I really want to get this but looks like they don't ship to Canada? What a shame, I hope this comes to sephora soon. I need to get my hands on it!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I received mine yesterday - I can't wait to use it!  The colors and textures are wonderful!  And the little UDPP is adorable (if not practical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I also got the Stereophonic 24/7 set - not that excited about the glitter liner, but I'm glad to have 'purse-size' versions of my favorite liner colors!


----------



## Kelly78 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I got mine yesterday too - it's gorgeous!! What a great value. I love the mix of neutral and bright colors. Can't wait to play with it!!


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Swatches??


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Oh nevermind, saw them under Product Swatches for Urban Decay. 


<----- want UB Bos II soooooo bad! 


Any idea when it comes to Sephora? I wanna be first in line cause I'm sure they'll sell like hot cakes!


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

it's up on Sephora.com!

Wonder if it hit stores too then!! Hope so


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

just ordered this so i can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

My brother and I went to Selfridges last week and he bought me it, the box is GORGEOUS, I love how they take time to design the actual box, the peacock "flaps" are really nice and then underneath all that niceness is the shadows.

I've been using the eye pencil non stop.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

yay! my bos2 arrived today and i love it! the only shadow i don't like is midnight cowboy rides agian and ectasy wasn't amazing but everything else is amazing! and i'd never tried the 24/7 liners before but think i may have to get full sizes! so creamy and they haven't budged! money well spent!


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yay! my bos2 arrived today and i love it! the only shadow i don't like is midnight cowboy rides agian and ectasy wasn't amazing but everything else is amazing! and i'd never tried the 24/7 liners before but think i may have to get full sizes! so creamy and they haven't budged! money well spent!_

 

24/7 liners are amazing i love bourbon it my every day eye pencil, i use it on my lower lash line and it doesn't budge.

also where did you buy yours? looked everywhere to no avail, i want it!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

house of fraser online! i haven't seen it in an actual shop yet!


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Thanks for that, actually found it in my local boots today and it 3 for 2 in boots i ended up never getting the pallette as i have a lot of the colours and had dupes for the others so i didn't bother but i got the stash pencil set, the urban decay skyscraper mascara and more max factor second skin foundation which is amazing.


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I have several of the UD liners (love them) but have never tried the shadows (except for Midnight Cowboy, which is a glittery mess, IMO). 

What do people think of the eyeshadow quality?_

 


I just got my UDbk o shadows vol.ii and u are def. right about Midnight Cowboy its the only one of them out of that pallet i do not care for, but so far the other colors are ehh OK. Probably will not repurchase.


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

This BoS is awesome!  Loved the first one too...gotta love the pigment and vibrant colors!


----------



## nettiepoo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I previously posted that I thought the UDBOS vol.2 was just eh, but iv since then been using the e/s more...and I must say I do lOVe it!!! I guess i needed to play around with the colors and such but allin all I think its aweSOme!!!! esp sphinkx and ac/dc they are lovely. I take back my previous post. IMO udbos vol 2 is a must have for e/s lovers, ppl are already asking me if they can use it or asking for it for christmas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 U gotta get it UDBOS vol 2 RuLz!!!!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I got the Book of Shadows II yesterday.  This will be my first experience with Urban Decay shadows and I'm excited to experiment.

I know what everyone is going to say but is there anywhere at all that I can still buy the original Book of Shadows?


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

I know the Vol II is out now but does anyone know where I can get the Vol I still?  I'm really hoping to luck up on it.

thanks!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I don't know about the rest of you but I am NOT liking the drawer thing. The peacock print is gorgeous. I wish they had used this print and made a nice palette instead of this big bulky thing. They could have still included the booklet and I'm sure it would have been cheaper for them to make also. Just my thoughts on it, of course I love the e/s.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

^Yeah I agree, the drawer thing I'm not too keen on either since mine kind of gets stuck when I'm pulling/pushing it shut but I do love the colors they included in this one!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I'm waiting for the next UD sale before getting the second book. Right now, the colors seem eh, except the bottom row. I guess its like someone said-you have to play with them first


----------



## MzFit (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I know the Vol II is out now but does anyone know where I can get the Vol I still?  I'm really hoping to luck up on it.

thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got Vol 2 yesterday but I really want 1 as well any Canadians seen it anywhere? I was thinking of trying winners I have noticed some carrying UD stuff.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

i am seriously loving my book of shadows 2! the drawer gets stuck one mine sometimes and is quite stiff. but the colours are amazing with fab pigmentation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i couldn't be happier with my purchase!


----------



## fets (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_^Yeah I agree, the drawer thing I'm not too keen on either since mine kind of gets stuck when I'm pulling/pushing it shut but I do love the colors they included in this one!_

 
I don't really like the packaging too, it is too big and hard for storage. I even wanted to depot the e/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine gets stuck too when pulling the drawer, sigh


----------



## Meisje (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

I swatched these and I have to say that Misdemeanor is the prettiest color I have ever seen. Swatches don't really do it justice --- it twinkles with so many subtle sparkles of color. I wanted to buy JUST that color, I loved it so much, but it's not available as a single.


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Book of Shadows Volume 2 is now available!*

Can someone tell me how much *$* BoS VII is in Sephora stores in *Canada*? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Book of shadows combinations*

I just got the book of shadows vol 2 and I love it!
What are your favourite combinations using the shadows in it?


----------



## Meisje (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Book of shadows combinations*

Makeup Geek – Tips, Video Tutorials, Reviews, & More!

She just did a 3-in-1 tut using the Book of Shadows II.


----------



## kiss (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Book of shadows combinations*

So far I am loving the half baked in inner corner, (it makes such a pretty light gold) homegrown on middle, and misdemenour on outer corner. I think misdemenour is my fav color of the whole bunch. I also loved sell-out on the whole eye, gunmetal in the crease, with jinx blended into the crease under the gunmetal. I have yet to play around more.


----------



## BrittanyD (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Book of shadows combinations*

Sellout in the inner corner, Nylon on the lid, YDK in the crease, Twice Baked in the outer V. (A good daily neutral look for me.)

Ecstasy on the lid, AC/DC in the crease, a bit of Perversion in the outer V, Sphynx used to blend the edge of those colours to the browbone area, Flipside on the bottom lashline. (I love this one!)

Sphynx on the lid (over a good pink e/s base), Mushroom in the crease with Gunmetal blended into it.

Homegrown on the first half of the lid, Misdemeanor on the remaining half with Perversion in the outer corner. Jinx on the inner half of the lashline, Perversion on the outer half. 

Half Baked on the first half of the lid and bottom lashline, Homegrown on the rest of lid, Misdemeanor in the outer corner. (Kinda similar to kiss' look)


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

im looking for this too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kragey (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

Someone is selling BNIB Books of Shadows for $100 in the swap/sale thread, if you REALLY want one: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f184/b...re-156803-new/

To be quite honest, I find $50 ridiculous for such a poorly-constructed palette, let alone $100. I suggest you wait until the Alice and Wonderland BoS comes it; it looks like it'll be quite similar.


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Can't find Book of Shadows!*

I love the BoS I and II . . . the Alice in Wonderland BoS should be out soon, so those in search of a BoS palette don't have too long to wait.

I find them worth the price, as I love UD shadows. And the packaging is beautiful. The BoS II was better constructed than the first one -- much easier to get the drawer in and out.


----------



## mslips (Jan 27, 2010)

*So it's not only available at Sephora so stop freaking out! Also Ulta will be carrying the new Stardust eyeshadows and 24/7's and whatever else is new, Ulta will have it!​*


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 28, 2010)

they are selling on their website already. Book of shadows i mean


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd love to have this palette. Yesterday I saw on Ebay, maybe I'll buy it.


----------



## mslips (Jan 28, 2010)

*Ulta.com has it up now! You get a free gift with purchase of Urban Decay!!! Oh I can't wait to buy this palette in a few days!!*


----------



## murflegirl (Jan 30, 2010)

I went in tonight to take a look at it, and the lovely ladies at my Ulta put it on hold for me--they said they only had a few to begin with. Might want to call ahead to make sure you reserve yours!


----------



## stilett0s (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it worth $52?


----------



## mslips (Feb 1, 2010)

totally!!!

i got mine today!

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...th5/alice3.jpg


----------



## only1angel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol.II re-released for a limted time only!!!!*

If anyone's interested Sephora just re-released for a limited time only Urban Decay's Book of Shadows Vol II!!!!!! You won't find it in the Urban Decay section since it's supposedly a "secret" to facebook fans! Just enter it in the search section and it will come up! Get it while you still can!!
HTH!!!!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol.II re-released for a limted time only!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_If anyone's interested Sephora just re-released for a limited time only Urban Decay's Book of Shadows Vol II!!!!!! You won't find it in the Urban Decay section since it's supposedly a "secret" to facebook fans! Just enter it in the search section and it will come up! Get it while you still can!!
HTH!!!!_

 
 it shows up as temporarily out of stock still.


----------



## only1angel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol.II re-released for a limted time only!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_it shows up as temporarily out of stock still._

 
I just checked! You're right. Damn this sold out in only a few hours!!!! I was able to get mine about an hr ago.
 But this was what Sephora wrote on their facebook page: 

*Sephora* Attention Urban Decay and eye shadow fans! You have spoken. And we listened. To grant your wishes (drum roll please), we’re re-releasing a limited amount of Urban Decay’s Book of Shadows II—available online only to our Facebook fans. 16 shades, 2 liners, and 1 mini Primer Potion ($48). Make sure to order yours ASAP. We...’re sure they’ll go fast. Shop the secret product page > http://bit.ly/BOSII 
What is your favorite color in this palette?


----------



## only1angel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol.II re-released for a limted time only!!!!*

Sorry girls, I tried to post this quickly so that those who missed it the first time around could get it now, but this has now JUST SOLD OUT!!!!!!

Become a fan of Sephora on Facebook for future discounts & promotions!!!!!


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW, UD is really stooping low with their recent stunts. They're creating artificial hype for their products as opposed to rewarding loyal customers. I don't want anything to do with them anymore.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_WOW, UD is really stooping low with their recent stunts. They're creating artificial hype for their products as opposed to rewarding loyal customers. I don't want anything to do with them anymore._

 
MAC does this all the time...


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_MAC does this all the time..._

 
Not to this extent.  not even close.  LE is LE and that's fine, but UD is taking it to a whole new level.


----------



## spunky (Jun 13, 2010)

did anyone see the picture temptalia had up a few days ago? it was a sketch of BOS III but they made her remove it. i caught a teeny thumbnail of it in my blogger feed but i didn't see the fullsize


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

I have the first one I think... and the packaging doesn't really bug me.

When I first got it I just pull the drawer thing out and peeled the glue off and its easier to use.

I just wish that it wasn't soo glittery, BUT I can't imagine myself living without Baked.


----------



## Smf16 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tell me it's not so....did Urban Decay just re-release the BOS* II *today and its out of stock already???! Ughh I can not believe I missed it....I got the email two hrs late!!


----------



## honybr (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ I saw that too. UD is getting ridiculous with their marketing campaigns.


----------



## Kiss your Life (Mar 3, 2011)

I also have the UD Alice in Wonderland and it is wonderful! Love it =)


----------

